# Best Bow Sight



## Addicted to Antlers (Jul 29, 2021)

Post your bow sight you think is the best. What are you using? What sight do you want to buy? Why do you think it is the best on the market?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 29, 2021)

Spot hogg. Built like tanks, and run the gamut from basic multi pin, to single pin, to movers and they're all rock solid. 
I've got a seven pin fixed, but really thinking about a five pin slider. Probably the fast Eddie.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 29, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Spot hogg. Built like tanks, and run the gamut from basic multi pin, to single pin, to movers and they're all rock solid.
> I've got a seven pin fixed, but really thinking about a five pin slider. Probably the fast Eddie.



I have to agree with ddd Spot Hogg!  In all my years of shooting bows sights would only last a couple of years before they broke, screws, mounting points, pins...  Since purchasing Spot Hogg I have not had any issues.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Jul 29, 2021)

Deerhead said:


> I have to agree with ddd Spot Hogg!  In all my years of shooting bows sights would only last a couple of years before they broke, screws, mounting points, pins...  Since purchasing Spot Hogg I have not had any issues.



Did you go with the Fast Eddie?


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 29, 2021)

I went with the 5 pin Hogg-it sight.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Jul 29, 2021)

Deerhead said:


> I went with the 5 pin Hogg-it sight.




Do you recommend Hogg-it or Fast Eddie?


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hogg it is a real good one..


----------



## South Man (Jul 30, 2021)

I have tried several and currently shooting HHA Tetra Max single pin-the two pin Spot Hogg is a good one for two pins and if multiple pins is what you are going with don't rule out the IQ multi pin sights and Black Gold


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 30, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> Do you recommend Hogg-it or Fast Eddie?



Its really personal preference.  I like the 5 pin sight.  I have used the a 5 pin sight since the 80's.  Hope this helps


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 30, 2021)

I use 1 tritium pin with a peep. 

They less complexity and moving parts the better IMO. 

I only shoot out to 40 yards and most of my shots are 10-20 because of canopy. 

The only shot I have ever gotten at 40 was my first bow kill 30 years ago.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm  using the Fast Eddie XL 2 pin


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Jul 30, 2021)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I'm  using the Fast Eddie XL 2 pin




What does the XL stand for? What is bigger?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 30, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> What does the XL stand for? What is bigger?


The XL is a dove tail mount that allows the scope to be extended out in front up to about 8 inches; A Fast Eddie is a regular mount


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jul 31, 2021)

Garmin A1i


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Jul 31, 2021)

turkeyhuntinfool said:


> Garmin A1i



How hard was it to sight in?


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jul 31, 2021)

I bought bought the site at Pop’s Outdoors in Demorest , Ga. The owner Dale Hope help me set it up. After watching him I can now run it pretty easily. I absolutely love the we site!


----------



## swampwise42 (Aug 2, 2021)

These old eyes need .029 pins and Spot Hogg offers these where Black gold doesn't. I think these are the two best high end sights. Other more economical options I like are the Trophy Ridge cypher and Truglo.


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 2, 2021)

I am currently running a Garmin Xero A1 and am really enjoying it so far.  Been a neat concept allowing me to simply range and drop the "pin" on the target regardless of range.


----------



## ssramage (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm shooting a Black Gold Ascent Verdict single pin this year. It's a pretty nice sight.


----------



## elhoward622 (Aug 2, 2021)

I like my EZ V sight. It’s surprisingly accurate for having no pins.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 3, 2021)

benellisbe said:


> I am currently running a Garmin Xero A1 and am really enjoying it so far.  Been a neat concept allowing me to simply range and drop the "pin" on the target regardless of range.


How many $$$$$$?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Aug 3, 2021)

Guy at the archery shop told me that they were super heavy. I was going to buy one but, he talked me out of it.


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 3, 2021)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> How many $$$$$$?



I got mine on a flash sale for $499 in the fall of 2020, but they are closer to $800 now. As far as weight, I haven't noticed it over my old HHA slider. I already run a heavy stabilizer, it has been a non-issue for me.


----------



## alldayeveryday (Aug 3, 2021)

AXCEL LANDSLYDE CARBON PRO W/ X41 SCOPE & 0.10 SINGLE PIN. LITERALLY JUST GOT IT THOUGH, BEEN ON BACKORDER SINCE FEB OR MARCH.  THE AXCEL ACCUHUNTER IS A GREAT MODEL AS WELL BUT JUST DOESNT HAVE THE METAL SIGHT TAPES


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Aug 10, 2021)

What does everyone prefer - single pin, 3 pin or 5 pin?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

Im a 7 pin guy. Next one i buy will be 5 pins with a mover. 

I just want to be ready at a moments notice when a critter steps out and not have to worry about holdover or moving my sight.


----------



## SlowMotion (Aug 11, 2021)

I just upgraded to a Black Gold Rush 5 pin. So far I really like it but have only shot out to 30 with it so far.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 11, 2021)

I had a black gold 5 pin for years that was a killer but my old eyes and bright pins started star bursting so went to a 1 pin HHA last year 
I liked my 5 pin but at 65 I had to change and new 1 pin shots good … good luck bc a lot of good options out there


----------



## Tsbtruth (Aug 12, 2021)

I ust to use a HHA, but 2 years ago I switched to a CBE engage hybrid 1 pin and absolutely love it.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 12, 2021)

Pendulum. TruGlo.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 29, 2021)

My PSE came with a 5 pin sight with a light, that is nice, but seems so “crowded “. I use a 3 pin set at 25, 35 and 45. The spaces in between pins and above or below the top and bottom pins are some of my favorite distances to shoot. I’ve shot out to 60 yards with it too. I can’t imagine having 7 pins.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Aug 30, 2021)

I bought a Spot Hogg Hunter 3 pin. So far I like it. 

https://spot-hogg.com/the-hunter-mrt-wrapped-3-pin/


----------



## finnhunter (Aug 30, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> What does everyone prefer - single pin, 3 pin or 5 pin?


Single pin, less to think about during the few seconds a deer is within range. Anything within 10-30 yards is inside my killing zone. Pretty much all of my shots are less than 20 yards and a single pin is all I need.


----------



## goblr77 (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm partial to Spot Hogg. I've been shooting a Fast Eddie vertical double pin for several years and have zero complaints.


----------



## BBQOutdoors77 (Sep 7, 2021)

I’m not sure there’s a “best sight” but I like my single HHA Tetra max


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 8, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Pendulum. TruGlo.


Old school. I love it! I wish that I'd have kept my old pendulums. I can't remember which one it was but, it was a pendulum that was inside a box and had a red light that you could turn on. I shot that thing as well as any sight I've ever shot.


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 8, 2021)

Original pendulums were Keller I believe …  I no that bc I’m old and been stick and string along time … shot a bunch with that old sight … wasn’t the smoothest pendulum but when it settled it worked


----------



## ninjaneer (Sep 8, 2021)

Spot Hogg 5 pin on my Switchback since new. Never a problem.


----------



## alwayslookin (Sep 8, 2021)

Not the best but have a Trophy Ridge 5 pin on my Stealth..cheap, solid...been up and down a lot of trees, drug through brush and no issues.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 8, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Old school. I love it! I wish that I'd have kept my old pendulums. I can't remember which one it was but, it was a pendulum that was inside a box and had a red light that you could turn on. I shot that thing as well as any sight I've ever shot.


For a 265 fps bow that exclusively hunts from a tree it can not be beaten. It's useles for these super fast bows most these guys <^> are shooting


----------



## unclebrad (Sep 8, 2021)

I believe the square pendulum sight was called the Eliminator, I still have two of them. 

Also have the old Keller, two great pendulums that killed a lot of deer.





I shoot a BlackGold single pin slider now on my PSE Evolve 35.


----------



## Usmc1345 (Sep 24, 2021)

Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL Duo


----------



## Usmc1345 (Sep 24, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> Did you go with the Fast Eddie?


Swapped from 5 pin Hogg to fast Eddie duo way better cleared up my pins


----------



## James12 (Oct 30, 2022)

TR Digital React One.


----------

